# Speck Salad



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a really easy recipe that tastes great! Take your speckled trout filets and drop them into a pot of boiling water with crab boil already added. Boil the filets until they turn white and begin to float (just a couple of minutes). After the filets cool off, mix them in a bowl with chopped boiled eggs, mayo, pickle relish and little seasoned salt and pepper. This is just like you would make tunafish salad, except using speckled trout. Very tasty and easy!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds pretty tasty! Gotta try that one. I bet it would work good with other fish too!


----------

